# Need new rear subframe!!!



## B8AXX (Oct 3, 2016)

So put my Gtr in for a service last week which i wanted the gearbox oil change when the mechanic took the rear covers off he noticed the subframe holding the gearbox up was very badly rusted right through which should not happen to a 09 car and i can't believe it has never been picked up before on any other service as this does not happen over night. So phoned Nissan customer service and got nowhere and went to Aberdeen Nissan today and that was an even bigger waste of time, so just wondered if anyone on here has ever came across this before and what they did about it,


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Surprised its rotten through considering it's protected by the covers.
An mot tester wouldn't see it due to this but a service technician should have picked it up, that said when was the last time the gearbox oil was changed?

I have a spare subframe if needed but would be interested to know if Nissan agree to replace foc.


----------



## B8AXX (Oct 3, 2016)

i was very surprised when he showed me, I've got some picture ill put up tonight. Thats why i wanted to change the gear oil as this was the second time i have had the car serviced and was very sure when it was done last. Looking like it will come to me buy a subframe will keep that in mind thanks


----------



## B8AXX (Oct 3, 2016)

here's some pic the mechanic took


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

holy shit. Does the GTR not has a corrosion warranty?


----------



## jaapio (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow !! that looks terrible, I just had a look in the warranty booklet, but I can only fin a section on panel corrosion warranty.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

That is absolutely shocking on an 09 car!


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

Its incredible how a -10 years old car already have rust!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like Bob was right all along then:chuckle:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128101-deck-titanic-has-less-rust.html


----------



## B8AXX (Oct 3, 2016)

Nissan said they only have corrosion warranty on paint and body and because the subframe is out open to the elements its not covered which is shit


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Consumer rights act gives you 6 years AFAIK, so if you have a late 2010 onwards then it might be worth checking this quickly as I'm pretty sure a subframe with average miles should not look like this even after 20 years.

Has the car been by the seaside for most of its life? That would explain it - this would be pretty normal then imo.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to UK winter griitting policy! Huge waste of time and money in every respect, many other countries have banned it. Shocking pictures.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have had a lot of R35's through our doors for undersealing, clear sealants and repairs. Their getting worse by the day and thats a fact.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

This may be what will start to drive the price down especially when the r36 come out


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

That is just plain unacceptable. Talk to Shitsan customer services. 7 years for structural disintegration on a car such as this is a ****ing joke. Lawsuit a go go dude


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

B8AXX said:


> here's some pic the mechanic took


WOW!

That underside reminds me of a 1991 Nissan Pulsar Gtir i had. Even that wasnt as bad.:runaway:


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

That is indeed shocking. I have a nearly 20 year old Audi A4 and that is still perfectly solid underneath. I don't really use my GTR in the winter but this makes me think I should be having a good look underneath it...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

makes the 33 look well made


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Chime in if you’ve replaced a rotten subframe, front or back?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Sold 2 rear ones now due to rot and got 2 in stock


----------



## andyf31 (Oct 27, 2018)

Where the op lives and where the car has been kept will have a bearing on it as well. Up here the weather can drag out for a good few months over winter/spring and they use a fair bit of salt on the roads.
Might not be so bad in the south.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

That's why I garage mine over the winter  

Hopefully you get it sorted and I would be booking the car in for an underseal once fixed


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

All the brackets are rubbish. All my brackets were rusty when I took my bumper off. I've had every single one powder coated and stainless non structural screws. Others have been re-plated.i even removed the riveted brackets and bought the identical ally rivets/low pressure ones to refit. Mine won't be rusting again in a hurry...




















New low mileage sub frames, powder coated to swap out, even these off a 2015 i think it was, were starting to go. No one is safe!


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

simGTR said:


> New low mileage sub frames, powder coated to swap out, even these off a 2015 i think it was, were starting to go. No one is safe!


simGTR Do you powder coat the sub frames and sell them on an exchange bases?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Nah, I just bought some myself and got them powder coated. The ones on my car have surface rust, but aren't rotten. I also want to get all the little brackets plated and the fasteners reconditioned, take my time with it. I haven't fitted the powder coated sub frames yet, I'll be doing it when my Porsche is finished.

I'll probably get my old ones blasted and coated then sell them on, but will be well into next year.

Dave at GTR shop does them on an exchange basis he's done a few now.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

simGTR said:


> Nah, I just bought some myself and got them powder coated. The ones on my car have surface rust, but aren't rotten. I also want to get all the little brackets plated and the fasteners reconditioned, take my time with it. I haven't fitted the powder coated sub frames yet, I'll be doing it when my Porsche is finished.
> 
> I'll probably get my old ones blasted and coated then sell them on, but will be well into next year.
> 
> Dave at GTR shop does them on an exchange basis he's done a few now.




Ok cheers mate that’s handy to know, I only have surface rust on mine at the moment too but it’s something I what to do in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

